# suche gutes Gästebuch



## Eminem (22. September 2004)

Suche dringend ein gutes Gästebuch, es sollte sehr gut an die Form der Homepage  anpassbar sein und ohne Werbung. Es darf ruihg etwas kosten.
Habe leider bisher noch kein passendes gefunden, über Vorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar  

MFG Eminem


----------



## Pudig (27. September 2004)

Also ich kann dir da nur das Gästebuch von WoltLab empfehlen. Außer einem kleinen Copyright am Ende des Gästebuches gibt es keine Werbung. Falls dich das Copyright stört, bekommst du gegen Entgeld auch die Berechtigung es entfernen zu dürfen. Schau einfach mal hier vorbei.
Hab mein Gästebuch auch von dieser Firma und bin ganz zufrieden damit.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir damit ein wenig weiterhelfen

Pudig


----------



## Eminem (27. September 2004)

Ja sehr gut, vielen Dank!

MFG Eminem


----------



## darkcold_Angel (30. September 2004)

Arcor.de
die ham ein gutes.
Guckste Hier 
Such dir einfach auf der Home den Gästebuchlink.


----------



## Semjasa (4. Oktober 2004)

also kann dir http://www.flashladen.de empfehlen die bieten mehrere kostenfreie gb an die sogar teils individuel veränderbar sind.


----------



## maxcom (5. Oktober 2004)

Ich kann nur multiguestbook empfehlen.
Das ist perfekt an diene HP anpassbar und beinhaltet lediglich einen link als Werbung.

PS: kostenlos


----------

